# Three Australian commandos and a US soldier killed in helicopter crash



## Rapid (Jun 21, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia_pacific/10363351.stm



> Three Australian commandos and a US soldier have been killed in a helicopter crash in southern Afghanistan, Nato officials say.
> 
> The crash happened at 0339 local time in Kandahar province. There was no indication of enemy involvement.
> 
> ...





> Air Chief Marshal Houston described the area where the helicopter came down as ''very rugged".
> 
> He said: ''It's demanding terrain for the helicopter, particularly if the weather wasn't 100%.''
> 
> ...



RIP to all, condolences to the family and friends, and a speedy recovery to the injured...


----------



## Muppet (Jun 21, 2010)

Rest in peace.

F.M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 21, 2010)

RIP


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 21, 2010)

Condolences to family and friends.  RIP.


----------



## Bellona (Jun 21, 2010)

RIP to all...


----------



## rlowery60 (Jun 21, 2010)

RIP to all


----------



## QC (Jun 21, 2010)

A sad day, but this wasn't caused by enemy fire.


----------



## AWP (Jun 21, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Dame (Jun 21, 2010)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 21, 2010)

Darn it....
Rest in Peace Warriors.


----------



## tova (Jun 21, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 21, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## car (Jun 21, 2010)

RIP Warriors


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 21, 2010)

RIP Men...Sad loss.


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 21, 2010)

Rest in peace, condolences...


----------



## 0699 (Jun 21, 2010)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 22, 2010)

RIP Brothers.....sad day......


----------



## Scotth (Jun 22, 2010)

Rest easy to all of the fallen.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 22, 2010)

HiRes

Private Benjamin Chuck. Killed in Afghanistan.






HiRes


Private Scott Palmer. Killed in Afghanistan.





HiRes[/QUOTE]


Private Tim Aplin. Killed in Afghanistan.


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 22, 2010)

Rest in peace Brothers.


----------



## dknob (Jun 22, 2010)

RIP Warriors!!!!!!!!!

Info on the 3 Aussies has been released, but what about the US KIA?


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Jun 23, 2010)

Rest easy Brothers.


----------



## digrar (Jun 23, 2010)

Tim was a great bloke, highly respected in 6RAR and from all accounts in every other unit he served in, rest in peace big fella, rest in peace Scott and Benjamin.


----------



## lewy (Jun 24, 2010)

Rest in peace


----------

